# Make it stop! (Photo pun not intended)



## JPAZ (Nov 30, 2013)

I was very happy with myself when I got my new 70-200 2.8 ii for <$1800 recently after rebate. Still really feeling the love after a 300 f/2.8ii rental, I set a notification for that lens on the ongoing Black Friday sale and missed it for $4900-something TWICE because of a little something called employment getting in the way of constant email surveillance. That's probably a good thing. I could rent this lens lots of times and still spend less than a purchase (don't discuss rental $ versus purchase $ , please).

Now, I wake up to that $750 after rebate deal on the 100 Macro L f/2.8 IS at BuyDig. The temptress got me again! So now, another shining Canon box will head my way next week. I think I need to stop even looking. I need some sort of therapy, but that's been posted here before........


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 30, 2013)

You looking on the wrong place for help.
Go on, and show us your pictures made with your shiny new toys!!!
Or pictures of your toys. Macro should be good for details.
Sorry......
Have fun!


----------



## J.R. (Nov 30, 2013)

I agree you won't get the advice you are looking for here. Too many posters (myself included) suffer from GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome). 

BTW, I'm surprised you haven't snagged the 24-70 II


----------



## Vossie (Nov 30, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> You looking on the wrong place for help.


Very true indeed. This os a place to get GAS not a place to go in rehab when you arlready have GAS


----------



## tonyz (Nov 30, 2013)

I succumbed to that very same deal!! - missed the Canon deal last night and was kicking myself for procrastinating - then this morning buydig had it at $725 after rebate - too hard to pass up!


----------



## eli452 (Nov 30, 2013)

This is definitely the forum for us, GAS people. English is not my language so I looked it up (http://www.acronymfinder.com/GAS.html). YES! there is a name for my illness "GAS". 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 30, 2013)

CR is a perfect place when you need people to talk you out from NOT buying big whites ;D

I haven't really put 300mm f2.8 IS II to real test yet, but already feel the LOVE from my very 1st BIG WHITE.

There is no doubt 600mm or 200-400 w/ 1.4 tc is my wish list for next year or two:


----------



## bholliman (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm suffering from the same problem! I finally turned off all notifications from Canonpricewatch.com as I don't want to know about deals I can't take advantage of. I paid over $2k for both my 24-70 2.8 II and 70-200 2.8 II IS so its painful to see those going for hundreds under what I paid. I did snag a 100L Macro for a great price ($750), not the best price, but pretty good. I'm done for awhile. I have all the gear I need.... Really I do (trying to convince myself...) :


----------



## unfocused (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey, at least with lenses you only need one. 

Now, 600 RTs that's a whole other story.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 30, 2013)

J.R. said:


> BTW, I'm surprised you haven't snagged the 24-70 II



NOT very helpful, J.R.

I keep telling myself that I'll wait. After, how good can that lens be with no IS. And, it's not white so it does not go with my outfit..........

Ugh. 

 ;D


----------



## ME (Nov 30, 2013)

Stop! Now! How's that? And next year just take Black Friday off ;D. Then work wont interfere. I just got the 50L with rebate. As others have said, not the right people to ask.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 30, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I haven't really put 300mm f2.8 IS II to real test yet, but already feel the LOVE from my very 1st BIG WHITE.



I rented your new baby's twin a little while back, Dylan777. I need to stop 'cause I really want one, but need to remain rational. 

BTW, it's very attractive with a 2x iii (photo courtesy of an iPhone). Agh!


----------



## brad-man (Nov 30, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> I rented your new baby's twin a little while back, Dylan777. I need to stop 'cause I really want one, but need to remain rational.
> 
> BTW, it's very attractive with a 2x iii. Agh!



I thought the 300 was pretty easy to handhold. Did you really need _that_ big of a tripod


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 30, 2013)

Um, maybe I was holding up the rented Chevy to support the lens? Note the Arca plate....

:


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 30, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't really put 300mm f2.8 IS II to real test yet, but already feel the LOVE from my very 1st BIG WHITE.
> ...


I'm waiting for my 4% reward. I might get both 1.4 and 2x tc iii


----------



## Dukinald (Dec 1, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I agree you won't get the advice you are looking for here. Too many posters (myself included) suffer from GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome).
> 
> BTW, I'm surprised you haven't snagged the 24-70 II



I too am suffering from GAS. Trying really hard to not get the 24-70 II right now. But i feel once i get $300 amex card from the 70-200 mkii rebate together with the $150 i already got from the 100L rebate that i will succumb. If it stays around for $1799 and with rewards u get from b&h coupled with no interest deferred payments (6-18 months sometimes), how can i resist?

Please help


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 1, 2013)

It is a sweet lens, it is hard to resist.



Dukinald said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > I agree you won't get the advice you are looking for here. Too many posters (myself included) suffer from GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome).
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 1, 2013)

Sweet- Congrats!

I will be (re) ordering mine soon.

sek


Dylan777 said:


> CR is a perfect place when you need people to talk you out from NOT buying big whites ;D
> 
> I haven't really put 300mm f2.8 IS II to real test yet, but already feel the LOVE from my very 1st BIG WHITE.
> 
> There is no doubt 600mm or 200-400 w/ 1.4 tc is my wish list for next year or two:


----------



## extremeinstability (Dec 1, 2013)

After seeing the 300 I don't feel so bad about my GAS(24-70L II ordered today).


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 1, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Sweet- Congrats!
> 
> I will be (re) ordering mine soon.
> 
> ...



Let us know the final result


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Saved again! At least that's what I'll keep telling myself.

I've left my notification active on CPW for the refurb 300 f/2.8 ii. I am at work (you know that evil thing that lets me buy some camera stuff from time to time), need to be away from my desk for a bit, and return to an email notification of one available on the Canon SA website for <$5k.

Yikes! I hit the link, and its gone! The email was only 20 minutes old. That's three of these beauties that were sold this weekend before I could get to them.

At least I can keep telling myself I'd need to figure out how to pay for it if it was active.


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 2, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Saved again! At least that's what I'll keep telling myself.
> 
> I've left my notification active on CPW for the refurb 300 f/2.8 ii. I am at work (you know that evil thing that lets me buy some camera stuff from time to time), need to be away from my desk for a bit, and return to an email notification of one available on the Canon SA website for <$5k.
> 
> ...



20mins? It's probably gone in 2mins.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 2, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> I was very happy with myself when I got my new 70-200 2.8 ii for <$1800 recently after rebate. Still really feeling the love after a 300 f/2.8ii rental, I set a notification for that lens on the ongoing Black Friday sale and missed it for $4900-something TWICE because of a little something called employment getting in the way of constant email surveillance. That's probably a good thing. I could rent this lens lots of times and still spend less than a purchase (don't discuss rental $ versus purchase $ , please).
> 
> Now, I wake up to that $750 after rebate deal on the 100 Macro L f/2.8 IS at BuyDig. The temptress got me again! So now, another shining Canon box will head my way next week. I think I need to stop even looking. I need some sort of therapy, but that's been posted here before........


I think you are looking for sanity in a mental institution ;D ... most of us in CR (including myself) are crazy about acquiring gear. We do not need therapy, we need a solution ... me thinks the best solution is: *sh!t loads of money to buy all the camera gear we want.*


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Can you adopt me, Rienzphotoz? Then I can get you to buy me nice presents!

  

There we go again. The work thing. That's how I pay the bills and hence my conflict. Work to afford but work makes me miss the notification.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 2, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Can you adopt me, Rienzphotoz? Then I can get you to buy me nice presents!


A very dangerous idea ... we both will end up totally broke ;D


----------



## tron (Dec 2, 2013)

I followed a special treatment and converted GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) to just ... LAS (Lens Acquisition Syndrome).

Now I mostly think of lenses not gear in general. The trick that lead to this improvement was the buying of 5D3 ;D ;D

300mm f/2.8 L IS II will have to wait since this year I got the 500mm f/4L IS II (no intents to make your GAS worse though). It is a super lens but when you need something smaller 300mm f/2.8L IS II would help a lot.

I am not sure if I really helped you... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 2, 2013)

Haha I can relate... love my lens line up but there's always an itch (note I've bought and sold many lenses before getting to my current line-up). I can't really justify a 300 mm prime, but the Sigma 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM 'S' looks tempting....

Lenses currently in my possession: :-[  :

Samyang 14mm f/2.8 IF ED UMC Aspherical
Sigma 20mm F1.8 DG Aspherical RF
Sigma 35mm F1.4 DG HSM | A
Sigma 50mm F1.4 EX DG HSM
Tamron SP AF 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO 1:1
Canon EF 35mm f/2.0
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8
Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM
Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM
Canon Extender EF 1.4x II
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM 
Tamron SP AF 17-50mm F/2,8 XR Di II LD Aspherical [IF]
Tamron SP AF 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di VC USD

And for Sony NEX:

Sony E PZ 16-50mm F3.5-5.6 OSS
Sigma 30mm F2.8 EX DN
Sony E 55-210mm F4.5-6.3 OSS


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 3, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Haha I can relate... love my lens line up but there's always an itch (note I've bought and sold many lenses before getting to my current line-up).


+1 ... Nice to be acquainted with like minded suckers for new lenses ;D (no offense)


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 3, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Haha I can relate... love my lens line up but there's always an itch (note I've bought and sold many lenses before getting to my current line-up).
> ...



Heheheh it's good to know there are more of us in the same boat. 

Now for my next purchase.... let's see what I can justify (takes some effort)... : ???


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 4, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...


 ;D ... BTW, I'm a bit curious about your intriguing Avatar ... what does it mean? Cheers


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 4, 2013)

I find that the only cure for this illness is to forget about the *"gear"* area of forums especially canonrumors and concentrate on taking pictures and posting them in the *"photos"* area. I find myself looking for competitions/mini-competitions such as the one in http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/forums/forum6.htm where a lot of cheap gears are taking a lot of very good pictures. Just compare their gear with your gear and make a resolution to at least match or better their output. That will cure your gear acquisition madness for sure. Just my 2 cents. ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 4, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> I find that the only cure for this illness is to forget about the *"gear"* area of forums especially canonrumors and concentrate on taking pictures and posting them in the *"photos"* area. I find myself looking for competitions/mini-competitions such as the one in http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/forums/forum6.htm where a lot of cheap gears are taking a lot of very good pictures. Just compare their gear with your gear and make a resolution to at least match or better their output. That will cure your gear acquisition madness for sure. Just my 2 cents. ;D


Yes that works, but only until the next new lens/camera release ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 4, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



You're the first to ask, I'm glad somebody finally did 

It's inspired by the periodic table of elements.







'Ca' is the symbol for the fictional element 'Canon EOS'.
'Canon EOS' is the name of the element.
'25' is the atomic number, which was the number of years EOS was around when I created the avatar.
'1987' is the year EOS was introduced. This would indicate the number of electrons in each shell: 1, 9, 8, 7 moving away from the core, so there are four shells of electrons.
'10.0837' is the atomic mass; it is also the founding date of Canon (10 August 1937) as Seikikōgaku kenkyūsho (jap. 精機光學研究所, Precision Optical Industry Co. Ltd.)


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 4, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> You're the first to ask, I'm glad somebody finally did
> 
> It's inspired by the periodic table of elements.
> 
> ...



And I thought it was a Canadian 25 cent postage stamp. 


Actually, that is pretty cool and creative.


----------



## J.R. (Dec 5, 2013)

I guess I can't be of any help to you right now. I'm ordering a 300 2.8 II today ...


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 5, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I guess I can't be of any help to you right now. I'm ordering a 300 2.8 II today ...



I'll just look at the blurry BIF photos I got with that rented lens and be happy I don't own it. I am sure those shots are due to the lens and not to the operator. The wonderfully clear pictures with fabulous color rendition and excellent IQ on the "good ones" could only be because of my ability to overcome the many shortcomings of the 300 2.8ii. 

Yeah. That's what I'll try to convince myself of. Must be a bad lens since a distant Sandcrane at dusk flying against a busy background with me hand-holding the 300 with a 2xiii and shooting at the ridiculous speed of 1/80 second was not clear. 

Yeah, I will tell myself that.........but I don't believe it.

Congrats on you anticipated new arrival!!!!!


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Dec 5, 2013)

Have fun with your new optic. 
One day, after saving a bit (lets say- two years) I buy a 300/2,8 too.
Till then: only small items, like the fourth 600RT....

I needed it, really! The first three are incomplete without it!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 5, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...


Very interesting.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 5, 2013)

I had so much GAS yesterday, it was unbearable ... so I sold my Nikon D7100 + 18-300mm VR lens and ordered the Sony a7+28-70 lens ... cannot believe I did that, coz I had stopped buying Sony products well over 10 years ago, as I disliked their customer service and made up my mind never to buy their products ... my teen aged sons, who are crazy Sony Play Station, have been making fun of me ever since I ordered the a7


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 5, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I had so much GAS yesterday, it was unbearable ... so I sold my Nikon D7100 + 18-300mm VR lens and ordered the Sony a7+28-70 lens ... cannot believe I did that, coz I had stopped buying Sony products well over 10 years ago, as I disliked their customer service and made up my mind never to buy their products ... my teen aged sons, who are crazy Sony Play Station, have been making fun of me ever since I ordered the a7



Haha.... cool 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 5, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I guess I can't be of any help to you right now. I'm ordering a 300 2.8 II today ...



The only way to cure the "GAS" is go bigger and faster or STOP visit CR site ;D 

I'm getting a battery grip for one of my 5D III, since I can't afford 1D X.

*Congrats JR*


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 5, 2013)

The worst feeling is when one can't vent GAS. What to buy??? : :


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 6, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> The worst feeling is when one can't vent GAS. What to buy??? : :


So what you are saying is that to vent GAS one has to be an a55hole ;D ... and those we can't vent GAS are not a55holes... wait now that makes me an ....... :-[


----------



## tron (Dec 6, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > The worst feeling is when one can't vent GAS. What to buy??? : :
> ...


All you need is to eat ... er buy I mean, less... oh wait...


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 6, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I can't be of any help to you right now. I'm ordering a 300 2.8 II today ...
> ...



It's a beautiful day in California, I'm going to test drive my 300mm f2.8 IS II at local zoo today.

No more visit local Sony Store until Jan 2014 ;D


----------



## J.R. (Dec 6, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



Thanks Dylan and all the best with the new lens. Waiting for the pics. 

Cheers... J. R.


----------



## J.R. (Dec 6, 2013)

Wait... I have an idea.

Why don't you tell your wife about all this stuff you are buying? She will put a stop to it! 

WARNING : your wife may hit you over the head with one of your bigger lenses if you heed my advice


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 6, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Wait... I have an idea.
> 
> Why don't you tell your wife about all this stuff you are buying? She will put a stop to it!
> 
> WARNING : your wife may hit you over the head with one of your bigger lenses if you heed my advice


Basically what you are saying is to commit suicide


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh, the gear I could buy if I didn't talk myself out of it ...

I'm looking forward to (hoping for) the actual release of the 100-400 II; I want to snap one of those babies up, and pretend it's a 200-400!


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 6, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Just got home from the zoo - little cloudy there, howver, the lens is AWESOME

Here one of the photos I took - JPEG straight from camera, only resize to post here. I don't think I need AFMA ;D 

Will post some more tonight..Have to pickup my kid from school soon.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 6, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> I was very happy with myself when I got my new 70-200 2.8 ii for <$1800 recently after rebate. Still really feeling the love after a 300 f/2.8ii rental, I set a notification for that lens on the ongoing Black Friday sale and missed it for $4900-something TWICE because of a little something called employment getting in the way of constant email surveillance. That's probably a good thing. I could rent this lens lots of times and still spend less than a purchase (don't discuss rental $ versus purchase $ , please).
> 
> Now, I wake up to that $750 after rebate deal on the 100 Macro L f/2.8 IS at BuyDig. The temptress got me again! So now, another shining Canon box will head my way next week. I think I need to stop even looking. I need some sort of therapy, but that's been posted here before........



Hey JPAZ, 
I hate this lens ;D


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Hey JPAZ,
> I hate this lens ;D



Yeah, me too!

Congrats, again


----------



## tron (Dec 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...


Hey! 

That's not a big deal it's just a month away! I do not know why I feel you ... cheat somehow ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 7, 2013)

JonAustin said:


> Oh, the gear I could buy if I didn't talk myself out of it ...
> 
> I'm looking forward to (hoping for) the actual release of the 100-400 II; I want to snap one of those babies up, and pretend it's a 200-400!



;D ;D ;D
+1


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



This is a great lens, and I've considered it BUT somehow taking such a big lens to the local zoo (where it will be used most of the time in my case) seems like a lot of overkill and limitation due to the fixed F/L Besides, it would draw a lot of attention. I even get that sometimes with my 100-400 or 70-200. As I've mentioned before I do have an itch for the 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | S. It's big, too but at least its black and can zoom. Maybe that would be something for me to consider ;D


----------



## tron (Dec 7, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, the gear I could buy if I didn't talk myself out of it ...
> ...


It will be one if you do not use the 100-199mm range ;D ;D ;D


----------

